# Travelshare Question?



## GregT (Jun 20, 2019)

Hello TUG friends,

My in-laws went to a Worldmark presentation and were bombarded with all of the benefits that come from Travelshare.  I've suggested that as a pre Nov 2006 owner, he has ample access with his WM-A credits -- is there anything of genuine value that comes with Travelshare that they are not getting? 

They were trying to sell him 5,000 credits for $15K -- I've told him to decline, but would appreciate any clarity on what he would be getting from Travelshare that he doesn't have know, I thought he had good access already.

Thank you!

Best,

Greg


----------



## GregT (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi again everybody,

I did some searching and confirmed what I remembered from years ago -- nothing of genuine value.   Thanks all and it is sad to see how the message gets twisted for the audience....  I think their current package (6,000 credits) works just fine for their needs.  Thanks again!

Best,

Greg


----------



## rhonda (Jun 20, 2019)

I'm happy (content) with our pre-Nov-2006 WM points and have never been sufficiently sold to 'upgrade' to TravelShare.

What they already have:

Access to all Worldmark properties
Access to booking through Club Pass
Access to booking WM South Pacific
Access to maintaining one's own subscriptions to RCI Week and/or II
Access to some Worldmark Travel options (cruises, packages)
What they would gain:

Mandatory RCI Points (paid through the added TravelShare club fees)
Access to a few additional Worldmark Travel options just for TS members
Possible access to 'special line' at Resort Check-in based on their point level
Access to a few Wyndham hotel/resort options reserved for TS members only
The big sticking point for me is that TS comes with added fees for ALL points (both the TS-upgrade contract and all points upgraded).  I don't want the added fees.  Just not sufficient value in my view ...


----------



## ecwinch (Jun 21, 2019)

Didnt they do away with the special check-in line ....  and you are glossing over the "free" wifi....


----------



## easyrider (Jun 21, 2019)

Our membership is pre 06 Trendwest so I don't consider Travel Share a good product for us. Travel Share is a Wyndham program that is seperate from the Worldmark ownership. Last I heard is that the cost was $3.50 a point with a minimum purchase of 5000 points for $17,500. Then there is the Travel Share dues of about $90 for every 10,000 points every year. 

If you look into Travel Share you will find that Wyndham can cancel or change Travel Share. Worldmark can cancel Travel Share if there was enough votes to do so. Travel Share benefits can't be sold to a new buyer when you sell a WM with TS.  

We usually purchase a yearly internet package for maybe $60 for Worldmark stays. It is easy enough to trade into many of the resorts offered by Travel Share using Worldmark as a trade. 

I have met some people that really think TS is the way to go. I'm not one of them.

Bill


----------



## rhonda (Jun 21, 2019)

ecwinch said:


> Didnt they do away with the special check-in line ....  and you are glossing over the "free" wifi....


Huh.  I didn't know they'd done away with the special check-in.  I guess I just didn't notice ... but, perhaps, it has simply been awhile since I've stayed at one of the high-sales WM-managed locations.  My most recent stays were a Wyndham managed location (D'Cove) and a no-sales location (Havasu Dunes).

And yes, I completely forgot about the "free" WiFi.  We've tried, in the distant past, the ResortNet subscription plans but more recently are simply carrying our own MiFi devices.  Much easier on us.


----------



## GregT (Jun 22, 2019)

Thank you all for the responses, they are appreciated and confirm my recollection -- Worldmark is a great system and I'm sorry to see such a confusing message given to a long-time owner (who doesn't understand the timeshares that well).  Thanks again!

Best,

Greg


----------

